# malomars



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I've been making marshmellows for the past month (raspberry and vanilla bean....mandrian orange is next)....thought i'd try to make malomars...graham crackers, marshmellow then coated in choc....my questions: does warm marshmellow goo pipe? And does warm chocolate melt the marshmellow?
Could I put a fruit compound stripe through the marshmellow? Any fun choc/fruit/spice combos you'd recommend....chili/cinnamon are popular now.


----------



## danbrown (Feb 19, 2004)

Shroomgirl-

Could you please give me the formula you're using for marshmallows? I've recently had a learning experience with the aforementioned and I"d love to get a functional formula. Sorry I can't answer your question...


----------



## katherine (Aug 12, 2000)

Marshmallow goo I have made sets up too fast for piping. 

I have dipped them in chocolate in the past, and it worked fine.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

too funny, I just sent out menu suggestions that included choc dipped marshmellows....
I've got raspberry, vanilla bean and am working on mandrian orange.....personally I'd go for dk choc but figure GQ public consumes more milk.
What variety of choc do you use?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

ok this is now a gelatine question.....
I purchased #1 boxes of gelatine sheets from Germany with approx 134 sheets per #. 

I'd been using Knox in tablespoon packets.....the recipe calls for 

4 Tablespoons rehydrated in hot water on the stove (not brought to a boil) with 3/4 cup of water.

2 egg whites
2 cups sugar with 3/4 cup water, 1Tbl corn syrup.....
salt, flavoring

My questions are:
What's the translation to sheets? Do I really need 24 sheets in exchange for 4 Tbl of gelatine.....seems like a whole lot more than necessary.

Is it ok to bring them up to goo on the stove?

The mandrian orange turned out good!


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

shroom,
working on shmellows for valentine heart boxes and what fun!
I have a book, 1979, Better Than Store Bought. Good recipe in there.
The conversion of sheets and dried was high, like twelve sheets per Tablespoon of Knox. 
It seems crazy to cook gelatin but it works!
mmmmmmmm
marshmallows.............

I have made italian nougate and marshmallows, I would say for mallowmars just make a slightly softer marshmallow and pipe while warm. Have you tried a form? maybe a chocoalte candy mold, just a ball say 12 per sheet, pipe in your mellow (greased and starched mold that is) put the cookie on top, let set, invert and dip.

made chocolate dipped marshmallows for watching Willy Wonka, good but needed the crunch of a one pound bar of killer chocolate to keep from eating the dishes.....

happy day!:bounce:


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

My formula for marshmallows calls for 
h2o
granulated sugar
gelatin
bloomed and cooked to dissolve, right on the flame, no double boiler whimps on this one
add on the mixer
corn syrup
salt 
vanilla
whip the daylights 
pour into a greased and starched/10x sugard' pan, dry 2 hr.
slice, dredge in starch/10x, dry on cake rack 12 hrs.
seal in air tight container for a month.

no whites. 
nougat has whites, italian style meringue, heavy sugar.
mmmmmmmmmmmmm again.

I have an all natural raspberry extract i am looking to use in my chocolate raspberry truffle brownie to take the place of the expencive, hard to find rasp choco chips. bet would go great in the mallows.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Thank You!!!


I just blop in some Hero raspberry compound or mandrian orange at the end of mixing.....pretty darn good!!!

I was going to try coffee with dried espresso....and coconut cream concentrate...wonder what the oil from the concentrate will do to the shmellows....

Think....coffee marshmellows coated in dk choc with some crunch around the bottom....or coconut with again choc then almonds, almond joys remade.....

Thoughts on chocolate varieties with the various flavors? I have an 11# blk of Callebaut and probably 20 various assundry others.

I had dinner with some jewish friends last night and they were not familiar with PEEEPS!!!! wow. Totally amazing.... oh right they aren't into the Easter thing. But she was from New York and went into a far off gaze when talking about Mallomars....apparently NY have a love for the New Jersey cookies. 

The batch of shmarshmellows I made over a month ago are still tender and great. Been adding them to really good hot choc.....1/2 & 1/2, whole milk, alittle sugar, coco, chocolate....rich thick and not too sweet with this wonderous marshmellow melted on top. ummmmmmm very nice.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Yum...sounds great, shroom. I'm curious to hear about your trials with these different flavors. I've never experimented with flavored shmellies before. 

Peeps are an institution, Easter or not, but I wanna know WHY!!!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I've just finished a dbl batch of mocha....initially put in dried espresso, didn't wow me so I started adding coco...much better. So the next batch is going to be chocolate....adding vanilla and vanilla paste as well as dk Penzy coco.

Hero Compound works! I just add it at the end of the beating.

They need to dry before being dipped and I've not tried pipping...may check and see if Claudia or Chicago pastry girl what's her name? has got a tried mallamar recipe....

This shtuff is really GOOD!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Made a dbl batch, 8 TBL of gelatine so I subbed in 24 sheets.....the marshmellows came out extremely rubbery, like bouncy ball instead of tender. I've got the wrong proportion.

Gelatine from Germany 134 sheets per pound. In a way I'm glad because it didn't make fiscal sence to buy them for $20 when knox would have been cheaper. I'm going to shoot for 1 to 1......these sheets are approx 3-4"x12".


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

REally having to alter the recipe.....gelatine is very very different from Knox.

I called an acquantance who's head chocolatier for Bissingers.....food scientist (can you even imagine us holding a sane conversation.....MR EXACT to MS APPROXIMATE)....he's worked in many different companies, one being Jello....so the guy is familiar with gelatine....(he's really into using the good shtuff and creating now.....he made me a cup of liquid chocolate that was foamed with a cappacino machine that knocked my sox off). Any way....

My recipes with gelatine sheets have really flopped.....I've got a batch now that's curing of chocolate and it's way way too soft...some with maple sugar granuales that is too sticky and the sugar didn't totally dissolve so there is the obnoxious crunch factor. BUT the true rubber balls from several days ago are incredible roasted on my gas stove the chocolate are unbelievable....so there is that upside.

NOW....I checked out Gale Gands shmellow recipe and her proportions are way different and she takes the sugar/water up to only 235*.

I want to play with choc, chipotle, cinnamon and see what comes out....
not added the coconut milk concentrate yet....probably won't...

Still playing with marshmellows.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Chipotle!!??? 

That scares me, but I would like to hear what you think after you try it.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Vosage is making Mex. truffles and candy bars with the combo....works....just not sure how it would work with a shmellow. Some chocolate shop in Santa Fe is adding black truffle to choc truffle....I did not get to try one, wanted to so I could make an informed UGHHHH face...prejudiced but hey that's just gross.
Vosage out of Chicago has got some very interesting flavor combos...the wasabi one didn't do it for me. The chocolatier at Ferry Plaza, Ricchicutti (?) sorry if I botched the spelling has some interesting combos too....grapefruit and tarragon, it's the fact that he combines various herbs with choc.
Then of course Happy Apple guy with dk choc covered dried satsumas has it all over these guys....wonder if dried citrus powder would work in shmellows....may make them too sticky.

The last batch of choc. gelatine shmellows is soft and silky....way too soft but it can be cut in squares. Last night I heated milk and added 1/4 cup of choc. shmellow whipped it and it was good, not great unless your totally a marshmellow fan. If nothing else I'll make a cake top it with this shtuff and run a flame over the top.....


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Yeah, that Vosges is cutting edge stuff. The quality is definitely there, but some of the flavors seem nothing more than experimental. I can't believe that anyone would like choc. with curry, for instance! YUCK! 

Don't get me wrong, I thoroughly enjoyed tasting them, but I was put off by a few.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

read through this post again....think the next flavor combo will be mandrian orange with dk cocoa.....

The chocolate fluff is pretty fine.....what a pain though to be so far off on the gelatine. 

chipotle with it's smoky sweet heat works very well with choc......I make cups of thick hot choc with very little sugar about 70-75% choc, whole milk and 1/2 &1/2....cinnamon, chipotle ummmmmm very sexy.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Ok this AM I played with gelatine sheets....it's less springy....if that makes sense. 

dbl batch of raspberry, chocolate mandrian orange and Mexican choc with cinnamon and chipotle....they turned out great, soft and fluffy. got the proportions down ok, about 2x sheets to powder so 4 packs of knox =8 sheets of gelatin.... I like the springy knox version too. Anyone got a good priced source for bulk knox?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

You can get powdered gel. from your bakery supply Co. I'm guessing it's probably the same, no?
Choco/Ancho is a pretty good combination.
There is also the stuff that they make the hot tomale candy. Too much?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I'll check.....maybe Knox's website will have info or at least an 800#.
...what do you think about using coco lopez? when would you add it?
This morning i was shuffling through the spices/chilis and wondering what combos would work....cardomon....chai shmelly?....coconut would be wonderful just trying to work out how to get the flavor without the oil....think the coconut oil would greatly alter the marshmellow.

A friend of mine is exec at the Marriott, his pastry chef adds flavor strips then cuts it in so they are bycolored.....sorry my grey matter is mush today basic vocabulary has left the building.

What are some fun fruity, spicy, chocolatey combos? Any special cocos you'd recommend?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

For the coconut, if you're willing to shell out the money, an emulsion would probably work better than the Lopez.

Chai Shmelly, that sounds hilarious!  Yummy too...

While you're at it, how about other tea flavors: Maybe you can get some fun ideas from the Celestial Seasonings flavors.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

we are showing our marshmallows at an event on Wed at mc fina in the city. just house made schmallows with 64 chocolate, cocoa nibs, ground chocolate and hazelnut crunchies. 
the event is chocolate ecstacy, it's in nyc.
i am the only baker there, the rest are chocolatiers.
yipes!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

A friend of mine asked about adding chocolate chips....Yours sound wonderful...I have some Scharffenburger nibs that have been sitting around waiting for inspiration. So, one of the big attractions of shmellies is that they have a LONG shelf life....30 days+. I figured choco fat would decrease that time dramatically. Thoughts?

Coconut emulsion? got some coconut milk concentrate for Christmas....reallly really hard fat shtuff. Marc Felix is using flavoring with isomalt.....

Tea and coffee flavor addins have been suggested.....when would you add them? They have so much liquid to them....possibly instead of water to rehydrate the gelatine use flavored liquid.....ok that's the next batch.
Anyone know of a good chai powder? Normally I make chai from scratch.
lemon-grass~verbena or rosehip.....If I'm now using compounds for flavor making a huge flavor tea/tisane will be a challenge.

The Post is going to do an article on shmellies for Easter.....so it'd be good to have newspaper reading cooks' recipes. 

I bought some Fechelin cocoa-22-24%....not tried it yet.....the dk Penzy's is wonderful.

Sounds like the chocolatiers are in good company.....your shmellies are creative and sound lucious.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

just got back from SLU and the pastry guy suggested I try coconut compound....any brand suggestions?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

It's like the emulsion. A concentrated syrup. Try Dreidoppel, or check out Paris Gourmet/Patisfrance.

Also, for other concentrates and powders, go to www.naturesflavors.com


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Green tea flavor: http://www.naturesflavors.com/produc...oducts_id=1814


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

http://www.naturesflavors.com/produc...oducts_id=3194

Coconut powder


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Thanks, $6.50 for 8oz seems reasonable.


----------

